# Brittany



## Mindee (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't know about any of you, but as far as I'm concerned, Brittany Spears is a twit. I don't really care about her, and don't care what she does. But..
virtually every single news story I have seen today about her performance last night refers to her as "fat" a "porker" or one really good one.. a lard ass.
Now Britttany is no more fat than I am bald, and it makes me mad as hell that the media will call her fat, and so the little 13 & 14 year olds who think she matters will then look at themselves and think that if "Brittany is fat, then I must be a cow" and they will starve themselves, make themselves sick or take illegal drugs to make themselves not fat. A huge grade of ZERO to the media for this irresponsible reporting. Your thoughts?


----------



## Webmaster (Sep 10, 2007)

I couldn't agree more. But I guess celebrity weight gain and loss is just so incredibly important to a certain segment of the press that they simply cannot resist. And it must sell papers and magazines, else they would not to it. Apparently Spears made an appearance at some MTV thingie (man, I can't imagine that I was once excited over MTV) and blew it badly. Yet, the coverage was less on her performance, and more on her "paunch." Puuleaze!!!



Mindee said:


> I don't know about any of you, but as far as I'm concerned, Brittany Spears is a twit. I don't really care about her, and don't care what she does. But..
> virtually every single news story I have seen today about her performance last night refers to her as "fat" a "porker" or one really good one.. a lard ass.
> Now Britttany is no more fat than I am bald, and it makes me mad as hell that the media will call her fat, and so the little 13 & 14 year olds who think she matters will then look at themselves and think that if "Brittany is fat, then I must be a cow" and they will starve themselves, make themselves sick or take illegal drugs to make themselves not fat. A huge grade of ZERO to the media for this irresponsible reporting. Your thoughts?


----------



## Sandie S-R (Sep 10, 2007)

While I'm completely sure that Brittney has never known a fat day in her life, in comparrison to her pre-babies, in-shape hard body, she looked a little soft and out of shape last night. What was more dissapointing however, is that she obviously didn't give a shxt about her fans or herself, as she looked drugged, lip-synced horribly, and had the worse weave (wig?) I've ever seen. With her money, she certaily could have looked better.

That said, I personally think she is a big waste of time. And I just hope that little girls are not looking to her (or Lindsay or Paris) as role models.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Sep 10, 2007)

Mindee said:


> I don't know about any of you, but as far as I'm concerned, Brittany Spears is a twit. I don't really care about her, and don't care what she does. But..
> virtually every single news story I have seen today about her performance last night refers to her as "fat" a "porker" or one really good one.. a lard ass.
> Now Britttany is no more fat than I am bald, and it makes me mad as hell that the media will call her fat, and so the little 13 & 14 year olds who think she matters will then look at themselves and think that if "Brittany is fat, then I must be a cow" and they will starve themselves, make themselves sick or take illegal drugs to make themselves not fat. A huge grade of ZERO to the media for this irresponsible reporting. Your thoughts?




Personally, I haven't the least interest in Britney. She can't sing or dance and only performs what she's told to.

I chuckled over her being referred to as having a "paunch", then I watched the infamous clip of her performance.

All that I saw was a young woman who really didn't seem to have her heart in her "performance" and a figure that looked great for someone who had two kids so close together.

The reporting was ridiculous and will probably screw up some little girls with body image issues. MTV hasn't interested me since they quit playing videos and that was years ago.

I was just amazed that this was newsworthy at all.


Dennis


----------



## Jes (Sep 10, 2007)

i'm sure she was just freaked the hell out. It was touted as a comeback and every single person knew that she hadn't had a hit in a few years, had a shitty public break up and divorce, a shitty public set of meltdowns, no hair, a post-baby body and still some post-partum depression (which is what I think started a lot of this to begin with). Were I her, I would've stood up there in my black sequin bikini and made a peepee. Live. I'm not a fan of hers but I don't think she (or anyone else) ever purported to be a great singer. She's an entertainer. And she's entertained. Even her foibles and meltdowns have been entertaining. She's done her job.


----------



## Mindee (Sep 10, 2007)

I think some of you are missing the point. This is NOT about Brittany. It's about how size is portrayed. The fact that it is news and it's all over the place continues to reinforce the horrible idea that you can only be accepted if you are as skinny as a broom handle. As an ER Nurse I have handled more than enough cases of little girls who are killing themselves by starvation or doing meth or coke to insure that their bodies are acceptable. As I stated earlier I think Brittany is a twit, but there are thousands of young girls who DO care what she does and what the media says about her, and calling her fat and a porker only causes more troubles for these young girls.


----------



## kr7 (Sep 10, 2007)

To tell you the truth, I am much more shocked if I ever see anything size-positive in the news, than the opposite. I was in the supermarket just today, and a big headline lept out at me: Tyra Banks Packs-on 30 lbs! Of course, accompanied by a very unflattering photo. Most likely, the photo was edited to look as big and as unflattering as possible (that's if it was really her body to begin with), but it still wasn't anything to get excited over. It simply looked like an average woman's body (more or less), but of course, that is considered to be a disfigurement of some sort, these days. It really makes me sick!

I always wonder who the fuck are the people who write these things? I mean what kind of a person does it take, to sit there and make damn sure that nearly every woman that walks by that magazine, is made to feel like she doesn't deserve to live? How can someone's only reason to get out of bed, be to make another person miserable? Unfortunately, I think I know at least part of the answer. The person writing that crap would not be writing it if there were no market for it. Every time someone like me, you, or Joe Shmoe from down the street buys the magazine, watches the program, responds to advertising, or whatever, the writer gets more money to perpetrate more of the same evil on the world. So, in some horrible karmic way, the woman walking by that magazine who is made to feel like crap, is also indirectly responsible for making herself feel like crap.

Chris


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 10, 2007)

kr7 said:


> I always wonder who the fuck are the people who write these things?
> Chris



In my (admittedly limited) experience, journalism majors are business majors who flunked out -- after flunking out of English.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 10, 2007)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> In my (admittedly limited) experience, journalism majors are business majors who flunked out -- after flunking out of English.



Thank you very much for that vote of confidence. 

-Blackjack, Journalism major


----------



## kr7 (Sep 10, 2007)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> In my (admittedly limited) experience, journalism majors are business majors who flunked out -- after flunking out of English.



*sigh* You know, the horrible thing is that when you read these headlines, you do find yourself seriously thinking that. When I think of real journalists that go out and report actual (gasp!) news , it amazes me that it's even considered the same profession.

Chris


----------



## Jes (Sep 10, 2007)

Mindee said:


> I think some of you are missing the point. This is NOT about Brittany. It's about how size is portrayed. The fact that it is news and it's all over the place continues to reinforce the horrible idea that you can only be accepted if you are as skinny as a broom handle. As an ER Nurse I have handled more than enough cases of little girls who are killing themselves by starvation or doing meth or coke to insure that their bodies are acceptable. As I stated earlier I think Brittany is a twit, but there are thousands of young girls who DO care what she does and what the media says about her, and calling her fat and a porker only causes more troubles for these young girls.



well, i think we all agree wtih your point. it's not like anyone here would say: why, no. I think we SHOULD call 130 (?) lbs women pigs! We all get and agree with your point. The question then becomes--what to do about it? You're preaching to the choir at Dims. Maybe letters to the editor, every place you see a story about her fat ass?


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Sep 11, 2007)

Mindee said:


> I don't know about any of you, but as far as I'm concerned, Brittany Spears is a twit. I don't really care about her, and don't care what she does. But..
> virtually every single news story I have seen today about her performance last night refers to her as "fat" a "porker" or one really good one.. a lard ass.
> Now Britttany is no more fat than I am bald, and it makes me mad as hell that the media will call her fat, and so the little 13 & 14 year olds who think she matters will then look at themselves and think that if "Brittany is fat, then I must be a cow" and they will starve themselves, make themselves sick or take illegal drugs to make themselves not fat. A huge grade of ZERO to the media for this irresponsible reporting. Your thoughts?



She's pretty out of shape if you compare her now to what she was before. Unfortunatly she chooses to live life in the public eye and she's always going to hear comments like those. 

I would hope that she would take the time to stand up for herself and choose to be a real role model to all the little girls that look up to her. She's a mother to two little ones and she's gonna have to teach them the sticks and stones way of thinking. No better way to do that then to start at home.


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Sep 11, 2007)

Britney didn't look softer to me at all, but she did look bigger. She actually looked very toned---but slightly beefier..thicker through the torso.

What's sad is that she doubtless wore that unflattering outfit of glittered black underwear to show off her "new" figure, and she instead got pounced on by critics who perceived her as 'fat' before they even took a second glance. 

Most Hollywood actresses would have looked chunky in that outfit--I'll bet even Halle Berry would have had problems with it.


----------



## SilkyAngela (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm not a fan of Brit's either, but I do hope for herself and her children that she stears away from the party/drug/scandel scene. 

We all know she's not fat even now, but I'll bet she'll be working double time to shed those pounds whatever way she can. Now she isn't that ideal stick size and there is SOOOO much emphasis on how entertainers look versus their talent (Be honest, is she a great vocalist? Hell no.)...I really don't expect her to recover the career she once had. It was all a deck of cards waiting to fall anyway.

Of course who knows, maybe someday her career will get a jump start by endorsing Jenny Craig


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 11, 2007)

You know, I don't really get why people are getting huffy at her all of a sudden. It's not like she ever really had much actual talent. Are people just some how realizing this now!? 

"Britney lip synched!? No way! I'm shocked! She really can't sing worth a crap!? Noooo, get the Hell out. "


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Sep 11, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> You know, I don't really get why people are getting huffy at her all of a sudden. It's not like she ever really had much actual talent. Are people just some how realizing this now!?
> 
> "Britney lip synched!? No way! I'm shocked! She really can't sing worth a crap!? Noooo, get the Hell out. "



Anyone who would French kiss Madonna as a publicity stunt scarcely qualifies as First Lady of the American Stage.

The context here is her so-called weight problems, however, which are being sensationalized in a manner to beat young women down, and keep them dieting.


----------



## Kiki (Sep 11, 2007)

Her body is okay (she actually looks like she has a waist now which is more than she did before!), it's the awful extensions and stripper outfit that are deplorable (shame on her stylists!). 

Attacking her for her size is not productive. She's already resorted to 'fat melting' injections and other rip-off, quick fixes. She's an average Jill who loves junk food and alcohol. But while she's suffering from depression (as she quite clearly is) she's going to use food and booze to self medicate. For the good of her health (mind as well as body) she should be encouraged to take at least a year out of the public eye to spend time with her kids, get counselling and get herself back on an even keel. I for one am not desperate for a new album from her and would be happy to wait!!


----------



## LoneyFatGirl (Sep 11, 2007)

Mindee said:


> Britttany is no more fat than I am bald, and it makes me mad as hell that the media will call her fat, and so the little 13 & 14 year olds who think she matters will then look at themselves and think that if "Brittany is fat, then I must be a cow" and they will starve themselves,



Unfortunately the media, as well as society, constitutes ANYONE who is not a size 0 to be FAT. I was watching a mornig show a few months back where Eva Longoria was a guest. She had mentioned she was wearing her "fat jeans" because her thighs had cellulite. WHAT?? Are you kidding me? 

As a daycare teacher a numer of years ago, I had a 3-year old in my class who refused seconds at lunch, would not eat snack and refused to participate in birthdays and parties where food was involved. I was quite concerned and asked her mother what was going on. Her mother's exact words were "Oh Stephanie put herself on a diet. She wants to look like Britany Spears when she grows up. I wish I had her discipline!" Then she laughed. HEELLLLOOO!!! THIS IS A 3-YEAR OLD BABY!!! What is wrong with society?

When was the last time a supersized person had a serious role in a movie or on TV and was not either bedridden, stuck in her house, or devouring huge amounts of food at the local buffet? The media (as well as MOST people) do not want to see a supersized person on TV or in movies without being able to laugh at them and poke fun.

Sorry for rambling, but this is one topic that really makes me see red.


----------



## steely (Sep 11, 2007)

Back to the original point,the media sucks!If I had a daughter I wouldn't have a tv in the house.Too many negative images about women in general.We also have Ms.Spears to thank for not being able to find clothes for little girls that don't make them look like a twenty year old slut.

I don't give crap about her body or what she sings.I wouldn't have her life for all the money in world.It's a shame she still thinks the t&a crap will work.She should've played everyone and done something classy,with some clothes on.


----------



## Lady at Large (Sep 11, 2007)

I was just watching the 'notorious' clips today and wondering how anyone can see her as fat. Was she not into her performance? maybe. Just sort of walking around the stage? I will give them that. But fat? Um, no.

I don't love, hate, or really think about her much as a general rule, however I just have to say her butt did look pretty cute in those panties...lol :doh: 

I don't know why it still always surprises me when clearly THIN women are dubbed as fat, the world must see things through fat colored glasses or something. *sigh*


----------



## Jes (Sep 11, 2007)

patriarchy. remove a woman's agency any way you can. since women are valued for their looks, when you want to critique them, you do it by critiquing their looks. fat is seen as ugly. VOILA. 

it's a very simple formula. lather, rinse, repeat!


----------



## TattooedDi (Sep 11, 2007)

I agree, it truely boggles me when these celebritys who are living in the spot light constantly, always having cameras going off in their faces, not to mention behind their backs, lurking thru bushes ect ect. Just to end up on the cover of any national rag magazine with So and so "Ballooning up or this one packs on pounds.." or something of equal negativity associated with weight gain. Mind you, these women probably weigh the same as one of my thighs, yet like its been said, if your not a zero.. your a zero. Ironic. 
Then people (in "the industry", Hollywood, NY.. wherever, or these people who devote their lives to following whatever celeb is "it") have the nerve to be "surprised" when the celebrity of the moment is in rehab for drugs or something. Yeah well with the pressures of maintaining a proven unhealthy low weight, plus the stress of their daily lives, work (in whatever industry they are in) and trying to maintain some sort of "normal" in a world where everyone around you tries to kiss ass. 
I couldn't imagine it. Never knowing who is "real" around you, if they are only there cause you are "a star"... it must be a hard life. 
Whoa.. I got sidetracked.. my point or question was going to be... 

Yeah its amazing that these women in the public eye that are below the "normal or average" everyday American woman size, are dubbed fat. I can't help but who has the set of gonads to start it ? Ya know? Who is the one that sits there and looks at a picture and says "wow.. she's fat?" Because most likely... its a person that is bigger then said celebrity...which isn't very hard to come by.

There is some comfort in the few (sadly very few) "big" women in the spotlight that are outwardly comfortable and proud of their size , Queen Latifah (aka Dana Owens) is one of them. I can't remember her ever being on the cover of the latest rag proclaiming her to be fat or a porker...is it because she is comfortable with her size? Or because women like her are positive role models (imo) of a healthy body size/weight/and mind frame that bashing on her and the few like her would do their magazine or paper any good?

I hope that made sense. I was kinda in the midst of my daily dozing off while sitting at the computer, happens alot . Insomnia (most nights) getting up to early in the morning... I tend to catch a few (VERY Few) zzz's at the pc, while the lil one is reciting her ABC's with Elmo . But anyway it made sense in my head at the time the thought happened. 

Sorry for the ramble, though I must warn, since I've popped my forum cherry and am no longer a "forum virgin" sadly this is normal. I babble and ramble. Though I will try to at least make sense in posts to come 

((lol.. sorry I had to laugh at myself just as I look at the 'post quick reply button... quick reply my ass  ))


----------



## Jane (Sep 11, 2007)

Kiki said:


> Her body is okay (she actually looks like she has a waist now which is more than she did before!), it's the awful extensions and stripper outfit that are deplorable (shame on her stylists!).
> 
> Attacking her for her size is not productive. She's already resorted to 'fat melting' injections and other rip-off, quick fixes. She's an average Jill who loves junk food and alcohol. But while she's suffering from depression (as she quite clearly is) she's going to use food and booze to self medicate. For the good of her health (mind as well as body) she should be encouraged to take at least a year out of the public eye to spend time with her kids, get counselling and get herself back on an even keel. I for one am not desperate for a new album from her and would be happy to wait!!



She fired her stylist backstage before they were finished.

And EXACTLY as Jes said. If you wish to insult a man, you call him a fag. If you wish to insult a woman, you call her fat.


----------



## Jes (Sep 11, 2007)

TattooedDi said:


> There is some comfort in the few (sadly very few) "big" women in the spotlight that are outwardly comfortable and proud of their size , Queen Latifah (aka Dana Owens) is one of them. I can't remember her ever being on the cover of the latest rag proclaiming her to be fat or a porker...is it because she is comfortable with her size? Or because women like her are positive role models (imo) of a healthy body size/weight/and mind frame that bashing on her and the few like her would do their magazine or paper any good?
> 
> )



Even though I AM a strong black woman, Butch could probably speak to this more effectively than can I, but I'm guessing a few things are happening with Latifah. One, she's not white, which makes a difference, if only for fear that anyone critiquing her would be called a racist. Second, she may be a large woman, but she plays by all of the rules. Dresses expensively. Dresses up all the time now (nothing 'rapper' anymore!). Acts on film. Looks very feminine. Wears makeup. Hell, she's a makeup spokesmodel. When you play by the rules, you're often grudgingly accepted. She's also an easy person to 'back,' and make it look like you're pro-woman, pro-black, pro-fuller figure, etc. When we start seeing mainstream people backing working-class fat women in sweatpants who eschew make up...well...

Anyway, I think much of this comes from the fashion world. We may like to THINK that the average female model is skeletal but that's simply not true. I'm not saying they're typical of women (they're usually taller, younger, whiter, able bodied, etc) but they're not the very, very thin models who walk the runway. Those models are that thin b/c the clothes are being focused on. If designers could find a way to have the clothes walk THEMSELVES down the runway, they would. The line of the garment can't be broken. Now, we've begun seeing that women CAN be that thin, which some people interpret as meaning they SHOULD be that thin, but we do have to remember that models we see in other contexts are generally not runway-model thin.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Sep 11, 2007)

They're only calling Brittany fat because she's "supposed" to be exactly the way we remember her when her career really took off. I personally would just say she looks more shapeless than anything, and the outfit/hair/etc just are terrible.


----------



## Jes (Sep 11, 2007)

The Orange Mage said:


> They're only calling Brittany fat because she's "supposed" to be exactly the way we remember her when her career really took off. I personally would just say she looks more shapeless than anything, and the outfit/hair/etc just are terrible.



First off, I don't really appreciate that tone, because I happen to have the exact same outfit...


----------



## mimosa (Sep 11, 2007)

I think that Britney is trying too hard to be the entertainer she was. But she's not. She needs to try something new. The reason Madonna has stayed on top is because she has reinvented herself over and over again.


----------



## kr7 (Sep 11, 2007)

Jes said:


> ....models we see in other contexts are generally not runway-model thin.



I dunno, Jes. A woman size 10-16 is only considered for plus size division, which as everyone here knows, is nowhere near mainstream. All the other divisions (runway, catalog, etc.) need to fit into samples which are 0-2 for runway, and 4-6 for print. Swimsuit modeling is the same thing. The only difference is that now you have to be just as small, but also endowed with big tits.

Chris


----------



## Jes (Sep 11, 2007)

kr7 said:


> I dunno, Jes. A woman size 10-16 is only considered for plus size division, which as everyone here knows, is nowhere near mainstream. All the other divisions (runway, catalog, etc.) need to fit into samples which are 0-2 for runway, and 4-6 for print. Swimsuit modeling is the same thing. The only difference is that now you have to be just as small, but also endowed with big tits.
> 
> Chris



I don't know what we're arguing over specifically but i still disagree. there IS a difference between, say, make up models, tv commercial models, magazine models (for stories, not fashion layouts) and runway models. Look at any mag. That some in hollywood have taken over the runway ideal isn't my point. 

set game match!


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 11, 2007)

Even CNN has something to say about it


http://www.cnn.com/2007/SHOWBIZ/Music/09/11/bulging.britney.ap/index.html


And I personally think it's RIDICULOUS that peopel are saying she's fat.

She's a mother of 2 for crying out loud. I doubt I ever looked that good at ANY age.

Yeah, she sucked. But can you imagine her life? People whispering in her ear all the time what to do. Bunch of freaks. The girl needs to go away and find herself. I feel bad for her. She's young, immature and never had a normal freaking day in her life. But man, to say she's fat? Hilarity ensues!


----------



## kr7 (Sep 11, 2007)

Jes said:


> I don't know what we're arguing over specifically but i still disagree. there IS a difference between, say, make up models, tv commercial models, magazine models (for stories, not fashion layouts) and runway models. Look at any mag. That some in hollywood have taken over the runway ideal isn't my point.
> 
> set game match!



Jes,

You silly-head!  Who's arguing? I thought we were specifically talking about fashion modeling. Commercial modeling is a different ball game, I agree. In general, the people hired are supposed to portray someone the masses can relate to, but even then it's a far cry from mainstream population, IMO. But, I think that the fact that Hollywood has in big measure gone the skeletal way, is the reason for such headlines as this one. Again, just my opinion.

Chris


----------



## TattooedDi (Sep 11, 2007)

Well not to long ago, I could have sworn I read that some designers or one certain designer had banned these waif thin pre-pubescent boyish framed "models" saying exactly what we all know. That it promotes an unhealthy image of what is physically acceptable for women, especially young women. 

Gessh... if I wasn't so fat and lazy, I'd go search cause I know I read it somewhere... but after a day of doing nothing.. wheeew .... Im exhausted


----------



## TattooedDi (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh damn.. here I go again... forgot to add..

Jes,

Ya know... I never really thought that way pertaining to Queen Latifah and the lack of negative press on her weight,size, ect.. ya know the whole double standard thing. Racial issues. Yes I do remember back in her "rapper" days - though I've never been into rap I do have one of her CD's (Black Reign maybe??? I dunno.. I liked the song U.N.I.T.Y -not sure if the punctuation should be in there.. but ..whatever)..

But since reading your post Im struggling to think of a non-ethnic female figure that didn't get bashed if she put on GOD forbid 5lbs. I can't think of a single one...
Then the other day Im glancing at the TV and not only is Kirstie Alley on Jenny Craig but Valerie Bertinelli(Van Halen? Are they still married?....oh. yeah wait..).. since when was she fat? I didn't even know who the hell she was until I heard her name mentioned.

Good point though... sad.. so very very effin sad.


----------



## Lady at Large (Sep 11, 2007)

Jes said:


> I don't know what we're arguing over specifically but i still disagree. there IS a difference between, say, make up models, tv commercial models, magazine models (for stories, not fashion layouts) and runway models. Look at any mag. That some in hollywood have taken over the runway ideal isn't my point.



The ones walking the runway can't have that pesky extra rib photoshopped out while they are in motion therefore they have to be uber thin. The other ladies can be as digitally enhanced as it takes.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 11, 2007)

http://www.flicklife.com/bb7d7925f38aea348411/OMG_Britney_Spears_Fan_Cries.html

^^^ he said exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 11, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> http://www.flicklife.com/bb7d7925f38aea348411/OMG_Britney_Spears_Fan_Cries.html
> 
> ^^^ he said exactly what I was thinking!



Never have I laughed harder at someone's sorrows.

This is like America's Funniest Home Videos, only without the crotch-punching!


----------



## supersoup (Sep 11, 2007)

guns, you've always got the best stuff on the net.

:bow:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 11, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Never have I laughed harder at someone's sorrows.
> 
> This is like America's Funniest Home Videos, only without the crotch-punching!



dude, I know. haha actually if you're going to talk about America's Funniest Home Videos, you've got to add in Bob Saget making animal noises. 

what is this? a human groin? no! it's a snausage! rwar! *cue Benny Hill music*


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 12, 2007)

I have to say here I am surprised at the venom that comes out whenever people bring up Brittany. What has this child done except be used by adults?
I think she is in a final meltdown and I feel horrible that no one seems to give a damn that this little girl (what is she 22?) is obviously in serious trouble and all anyone can focus on is her hair weave or her weight.

This girl needs help - quickly - it looks like she's going down fast.


----------



## xeillia (Sep 12, 2007)

Can I just say who really cares. Life cant be so tuff for a 20 something with all that fame and fortune. Yes she has problems but only exaserbates them by publically humiliating herself continuosly ie getting so stuffed up on drugs and alcohol she can barely stand, she is repeatedly flashing her "triangle" around the place by wearing short dresses and no panties.

I am sorry no sympathy from me!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Sep 12, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I have to say here I am surprised at the venom that comes out whenever people bring up Brittany. What has this child done except be used by adults?
> I think she is in a final meltdown and I feel horrible that no one seems to give a damn that this little girl (what is she 22?) is obviously in serious trouble and all anyone can focus on is her hair weave or her weight.
> 
> This girl needs help - quickly - it looks like she's going down fast.



I agree with you, Sandie. I think it's obvious that she's in terrible trouble, and doesn't appear to have anyone who is looking after her interests. I'm no psychiatrist, just a reasonably well educated observer, and if I had to fathom a (reasonably UNeducated) guess about what's troubling her, I'd say she's bi-polar. The other day, I saw her on the cover of a rag mag ... she was wearing a shirt, and only a shirt, in a public place. No pants. They were poking fun of her ... no mention made about how such wildly inappropriate behavior may be a wildly waving red flag of mental illness. Unfortunately, I doubt that anyone can help her until she bottoms out (pun unintended). She has nearly unlimited resources, which gives her insulation that most mentally ill people don't have. She can throw wild fits, fire her publicist, shut out her family, wear provocative clothing in public & have pics of her bare bottom splashed all over the internet, go on $1,000,000 spending sprees, shave her head bald ... and people seem to think that kind of behavior is just normal for a young pop star. For the rest of us, it would be a one-way ticket to a psych ward.


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Sep 12, 2007)

I never cared about--or liked--Britney before her career doldrums, but the proselytizing of her figure for gaining weight and keeping, of--at most--20 pounds of it is a size acceptance issue. 

No matter how sleazy her get-up or sub-standard her performance, the media attacks are based on her being a "pop tart who got fat". They are reinforcing the anorexic standard with young women.


----------



## Melian (Sep 12, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> http://www.flicklife.com/bb7d7925f38aea348411/OMG_Britney_Spears_Fan_Cries.html
> 
> ^^^ he said exactly what I was thinking!





Ewww.....WTF was that thing? Schizophrenic emo she-male?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 12, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I have to say here I am surprised at the venom that comes out whenever people bring up Brittany.



Probably because many see her as a glaring example of what is wrong in the music industry and maybe to pop culture in general. The manufacture of artificially media created celebrities. People famous for being famous in other words. 

My point was it has been painfully obviously all along (to even any one with even just a passing notice of Britney) that she never had any real singing talent so it's hypocritical for the likes MTV and the music industry to turn against what they brought upon themselves.

All along they knew she couldn't sing without her voice being electronically enhanced in the studio. She is one of many of the new generation of Milli Vanilli style musical performers where the industry promotes someone that fits a marketing niche instead of someone with any actual talent. 

For her part Britney has lived the life of status and privilege and has used the system just as much as it has used her. So no, I don't feel sorry for these "celebrities" when they can't get their shit together. There are a lot more people out there that truly deserve sympathy than some over pampered, over appreciated, untalented artificially created celebrity and millionaire.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 12, 2007)

Yes, Paul, but it also adds to Brittany's pressure to be perfect which I am sure is part of the pressure that is causing her meltdown.

And TraciJo - I agree. She has enough money and power to insulate herself from those who could help her - and that's just sad. 

I'm not a Brittany fan - but as a human being I am horrified at seeing her falling apart right in front of my eyes.

Does anyone remember Anna Nicole? Same thing different blonde. 






Paul Delacroix said:


> I never cared about--or liked--Britney before her career doldrums, but the proselytizing of her figure for gaining weight and keeping, of--at most--20 pounds of it is a size acceptance issue.
> 
> No matter how sleazy her get-up or sub-standard her performance, the media attacks are based on her being a "pop tart who got fat". They are reinforcing the anorexic standard with young women.


----------



## kr7 (Sep 12, 2007)

Britney has undeniable issues. However, we can't say for certain, if and how much, do they stem purely from mental illness, abusive upbringing, drug/alcohol abuse, or simply a bad character. Regardless, it is horrifying to watch. One thing is for certain: until Britney seriously decides that she needs help, there is nothing anyone can do (legally) to help. She is an adult, thus far, by law considered in full command of her faculties, and unless she decides she wants help, no one is going to force her into therapy (unless she starts hurting others).

Chris


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Sep 12, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Does anyone remember Anna Nicole? Same thing different blonde.



One thing I have noticed in the case of both Britney and Anna Nicole is that most critics of their weight gain have been female. 

Something Naomi Wolf ought to ponder.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 13, 2007)

Paul Delacroix said:


> One thing I have noticed in the case of both Britney and Anna Nicole is that most critics of their weight gain have been female.
> 
> Something Naomi Wolf ought to ponder.



That's the way women are to each other. And that is a whole other discussion.


----------



## SilkyAngela (Sep 13, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> That's the way women are to each other. And that is a whole other discussion.



Is that discussion taking place somewhere here at Dims? It seems to be a recurring theme I see among women of ALL sizes and backgrounds. I would be interested in hearing some views on it.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 13, 2007)

Not that I am aware of. You could start that discussion if you want. 




SilkyAngela said:


> Is that discussion taking place somewhere here at Dims? It seems to be a recurring theme I see among women of ALL sizes and backgrounds. I would be interested in hearing some views on it.


----------



## Mindee (Sep 13, 2007)

xeillia said:


> Can I just say who really cares. Life cant be so tuff for a 20 something with all that fame and fortune. Yes she has problems but only exaserbates them by publically humiliating herself continuosly ie getting so stuffed up on drugs and alcohol she can barely stand, she is repeatedly flashing her "triangle" around the place by wearing short dresses and no panties.
> 
> I am sorry no sympathy from me!


Gee..I've never minded flashing my "triangle" around! Actually, It's kinda fun!!


----------



## Jane (Sep 13, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Not that I am aware of. You could start that discussion if you want.



You could title it: 

Women: Why Are We Our Own Worst Enemies?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 13, 2007)

Jane said:


> You could title it:
> 
> Women: Why Are We Our Own Worst Enemies?



My first post would be: "Because y'all are ugly bitches! Now discuss."

I'm about solidarity, and unfortunately for me, that means even for Ms. Britney and her young fan. Gotta love them both for their humanness and hope for a better outcome to this.

(BTW, I'm a fan of pop music against all odds, and I'm into that song. Just for transparency sake).


ETA: Why does everyone say exclaim over and over again that they don't care about whatever the celebrity or pop culture target is cool at the moment to joke about, yet you still see these people saying "who cares?" as they're taking time to post about it on forums, blogs, talk about it with neighbors. I'm on to you! If you posted here, you care. At least a little. And that's okay.


----------



## Jane (Sep 13, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> My first post would be: "Because y'all are ugly bitches! Now discuss."
> 
> I'm about solidarity, and unfortunately for me, that means even for Ms. Britney and her young fan. Gotta love them both for their humanness and hope for a better outcome to this.
> 
> ...




AMEN!!! And, can't rep you.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 13, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I'm on to you! If you posted here, you care. At least a little. And that's okay.



I personally am a little bit annoyed (at least by as much as my general level apathy and limited attention span allows for at any given time) by all the artificially created celebs and all the cringe worthy "reality" TV shows shoved down our throats and have never said otherwise. 

So there!


----------



## Keb (Sep 13, 2007)

Well, there's two reasons that we have reality tv and artificial celebrities...

First, people are voyeurs--and the reason they are is mostly to make themselves feel smarter, better, saner, etc. People who are pretty and talented and still crash and burn are our favorites, because then we feel better for not being so pretty or talented or otherwise "fortunate"--look what happened to THEM! It sounds cruel and selfish but just about everyone does it once in a while.

The other reason is that we use them as a point of connection in a society that is so full of people who don't really know each other that we can't find any other common background. Unlike with politics or religion, it's really hard to insult someone by sharing the latest news about Britney. You don't have to invest your emotions too seriously into it, and it's something that a lot of people know about, so it's a safe thing to discuss over the water cooler. It doesn't really connect us as people at all, but it makes us feel connected to one another since we actually have in common that one thing.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 13, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> I personally am a little bit annoyed (at least by as much as my general level apathy and limited attention span allows for at any given time) by all the artificially created celebs and all the cringe worthy "reality" TV shows shoved down our throats and have never said otherwise.
> 
> So there!



I agree! But my point is that you have an opinion about it, which could be said to be a level of "care" or "concern" to the matter. You're now trapped in my web of logic.


----------

